# Firefox Sync Server Howto (weave)



## gqgunhed (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello there,

I was just curious if someone has successfully installed a Mozilla Firefox Sync server? As far as I have found in these forums there was a port www/weave which does no longer exist. There are official instructions how to build it from sources here: Run your own Sync Server.

Is this the way to go? Or am I just to blind to find the correct port? I don't want to sync my whole Firefox stuff to the world 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bzz (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, 
Using this for build went fine...
http://oneitguy.com/blog/mozilla-sync-server-freebsd

Now to configure and test.. so it will take more time  
But will check it with this one probably
http://www.wenks.ch/fabian/mozilla-custom-sync-server/#Sync Server Configuration


----------



## gqgunhed (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,

I followed the instructions given above and they work fine. The error I made was using make instead of gmake. On FreeBSD one must use gmake to get things running.

Thanks.


----------

